# Test prop for a womane desire is there



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife to be is 52, post monopausal.  She has mild libido issues.  The desire is there but, wetness and orgasm can be difficult.  Would a shot of test prop, maybe 25mg a couple times each week help, or could it have unwanted side effects?  Since I'm already using gears, I thought it might help to offer a little low dose test a couple times a week to boost her libido a bit.  Is this a good idea or is there a better alternative to look into?  Thx


Cheers!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know man... I would be inclined to use a small amount of androgel before I would use prop, or use prop in an even smaller dose like 10mg e3d first and make sure things go alright. Then again Im wrong all the time so...


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 21, 2012)

You can use prop for women as it will clear faster if she starts having sides, I'm unsure of dosage but I think 25mg might even be too much just for libido. I don't think it would hurt her but 15-20mg E3D would probably be plenty. I'm not really sure on dosages for women, especially when not used for bb'ing purposes so someone else will have to chime in. My .02 it wouldn't kill her and it would most likely have the desired effect


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm thinking more like 700-800mg/wk for a while just so I can see what it's like to get sodomozed by an oversized clit and kiss a chick with a beard, but that's just me.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Like mentioned, 25mg E3D is like a cycle dosing and if this is explicitly for libido and nothing else, its too much. Below that, for someone just looking for libido help and via self-medicating, I don't like the idea of playing w/ injectables for a non-competition person - we always talk about the importance of being disciplined in everything else related to the fitness lifestyle before even considering throwing in steroids and not having actually done all of your own research (i.e. not hubby/bf/so) - because its the woman who gets to deal w/ the sides. Also you can't keep running a cycle forever.

I'd rather tell you to experiment w/ topical androgel, like a dot on the clitoris and that should get things going. And even better if that is sufficient. Getting into the injectables goes into needing to do your research on cycling and also guessing dosage. Androgel is a much simpler approach and the amount is tiny enough that all the androgenic sides, etc. should not be an issue - but still get the immediate response on libido. For anything more than that I'd tell you to talk to an OB/GYN first for TRT.


----------



## Z499 (Dec 21, 2012)

my wife is on test prop 30mg per injection 3x weekly, wetness and orgasms are not an issue, and sensitivity is extremely high and her orgasms are intense, you will also see an increase in clit size. at first she had alittle aggression but its calmed down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> My wife to be is 52, post monopausal.  She has mild libido issues.  The desire is there but, wetness and orgasm can be difficult.  Would a shot of test prop, maybe 25mg a couple times each week help, or could it have unwanted side effects?  Since I'm already using gears, I thought it might help to offer a little low dose test a couple times a week to boost her libido a bit.  Is this a good idea or is there a better alternative to look into?  Thx
> 
> 
> Cheers!



lol, bro pinning your GILF up is a little extreme 

What about loading her up on lady viagra?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2012)

10mg prop 2-3 times weekly is a starting dose for ladies but you better make sure your prop is the real deal.

I would have her go to her doc first though.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2012)

whats the reason for applying androgel directly to the clit? Does it have a localized affect really or doesn't it have to get to the brain etc. anyway?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 22, 2012)

Have any of you guys read about putting test right on the Clit?  I have read a couple of guys o er the years doing this with their wives and the reported not only increase sensitivity etc. But also some anatomical changes.  Changes that were minor yet noticeable to them and considered the desired affect. 

These guys were using test from gear obvi topical localized androgel is the same idea.

OP why isn't your wife on hormone replacement? She is clearly not enjoying the effects of menopause.  Send her to the doc for Bio identical hormone replacement.  I'm a bit stumped why injecting her with test would occur to you instead of this very easy and commonly practiced remedy.

Whatever the reason... your solution would be a great one as a last resort.  For now please take my suggestion.

Keep us posted we're all rooting for your marital sex life.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2012)

Cialis/viagra will make her more sensitive and bring blood to the area, probably will stimulate libido somewhat and you don't have to worry about injections. If it works half as well for a woman as it does for a man cialis should be a biggg help


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2012)

At her age, DHEA would probably do the trick. 

There are plenty of studies that conclude post menopausal women benefit from DHEA as a libido enhancer. Out of all the DHEA claims, libido enhancement for post menopausal women seems to work.

In addition, 2.5 mgs of Yohimbine HCl would increase blood flow and clitoral sensitivity. 

For under $15 you might resolve the situation, and its OTC. 

Id save the gearsasis as a last resort.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> lol, bro pinning your GILF up is a little extreme
> 
> What about loading her up on lady viagra?


Tried that.  It was ok.  But, I've heard that a low dose of test p really gets the juices flowing.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Tried that.  It was ok.  But, I've heard that a low dose of test p really gets the juices flowing.



ive been on test prop for three weeks now. Doing 30mcg E3dD an love it. Im doing it for muscle gains but my sex drive is a big plus!! Ive had the best gains from it and no real side  effects. 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Z499 (Dec 23, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> ive been on test prop for three weeks now. Doing 30mcg E3dD an love it. Im doing it for muscle gains but my sex drive is a big plus!! Ive had the best gains from it and no real side  effects.
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



You do 30mg not mcg


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 23, 2012)

damn!!! i knew that sorry typeo  


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2012)

A prop/cyp blend at 50mg ew(so split into 2 injections)is pretty common now.for post menopausal womenwith reduced sex drive...there has been little adverse effects with this...dhea is added with this...


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2012)

Most wouldnt think.of a women using a long ester due to adverse sides...but keep in mind a post menopausal women will have little to zero estrogen...so.the long ester is very safe to use...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2012)

The Lord works in mysterious ways!


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 25, 2012)

Have you even taken your wife to an endo yet to see what's going on?  That would be the first step.  You don't just start sticking her with something to try to fix the problem.  You want to use science and not bro science.


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 25, 2012)

Go to a HRT doc.  They can get a cream blend for her that works well.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Have you even taken your wife to an endo yet to see what's going on?  That would be the first step.  You don't just start sticking her with something to try to fix the problem.  You want to use science and not bro science.



This is your first step. I know a lot of people say a lot of things about try this or that, but even for newb guys, and ESPECIALLY for women who want to play around w/ steroids, to do their research and just understand what they are getting into. Not the boyfriend/husband/so - the woman is the one who needs to understand the effects of steroids. But even before going there, we're talking about things other than steroid use in an environment of training/ dieting / cardio / recovery specifically for physical / strength results. Outside of that particular goal, it becomes a little dicey because all the things and the discipline around using steroids for "bodybuilding" are not part of the lifestyle & discussion. Also part of that discussion is scheduling the whole thing as a cycle, a phase, that has a distinct start and stop time, and usually some sort of recovery period that deals w/ the "dismount" from the cycle and managing the body's response to the steroid attenuating back down to 'not present". 

Not to beat it all to death, but starting point for this discussion is really at the doctor to get things quantified before stepping in w/ self-medication for only a very select result from all the things that can result from steroid use.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> This is your first step. I know a lot of people say a lot of things about try this or that, but even for newb guys, and ESPECIALLY for women who want to play around w/ steroids, to do their research and just understand what they are getting into. Not the boyfriend/husband/so - the woman is the one who needs to understand the effects of steroids. But even before going there, we're talking about things other than steroid use in an environment of training/ dieting / cardio / recovery specifically for physical / strength results. Outside of that particular goal, it becomes a little dicey because all the things and the discipline around using steroids for "bodybuilding" are not part of the lifestyle & discussion. Also part of that discussion is scheduling the whole thing as a cycle, a phase, that has a distinct start and stop time, and usually some sort of recovery period that deals w/ the "dismount" from the cycle and managing the body's response to the steroid attenuating back down to 'not present".
> 
> Not to beat it all to death, but starting point for this discussion is really at the doctor to get things quantified before stepping in w/ self-medication for only a very select result from all the things that can result from steroid use.



IOW, it's a complex issue, so talk to a doc first.  Thanks for such a long rambling non answer.  What I am looking for here is for someone to tell me that it's perfectly fine and she's be a complete nympho afterwards and there will bill be little to no sides if the dose is low enough.  I'm not paying any attention to anyone who says "go see a doc."

So, here is the deal.  I pinned her with 30mg test prop yesterday.  And, I figure we'll try this for a few weeks and see how it works.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> IOW, it's a complex issue, so talk to a doc first.  Thanks for such a long rambling non answer.  What I am looking for here is for someone to tell me that it's perfectly fine and she's be a complete nympho afterwards and there will bill be little to no sides if the dose is low enough.  I'm not paying any attention to anyone who says "go see a doc."
> 
> So, here is the deal.  I pinned her with 30mg test prop yesterday.  And, I figure we'll try this for a few weeks and see how it works.



And everyone wants to be Jay Cutler huge, Andreas Munzer peeled and still be able to drink beer like a college fratboy. The point of seeing a doc is to get more info on current hormone profiles and quantify the situation.

So what is your pinning schedule? As mentioned above, if you plan something like 30 mg x 2-3 / week, you're approach hypertrophy cycle - so she then needs to be prepared to take on some mass increase. If her diet & training aren't in place to support this correctly, it may start to look "thick". 

And as you know, its a cycle and not a lifestyle, so its not a sustainable protocol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2012)

Subbed for the gilf gears log!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 27, 2012)

It's no cycle.  I haven't done a cycle in years.  Cycles are for pussies who are afraid to stay on.  When I come off, it's 400mg test E/wk till it's time to blast again.  But, here's the protocol:  25mg e3d forever or until I decide to dump her for someone else.  How's that sound?

Sassy, got any pics?  You know the kind we like to see in the CT?


----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2012)

Negged for being with a grandma.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 27, 2012)

subbed for updates 




she should still see a doc and check her other hormones, you can probably use the female hormone panel from labcorp for $50 and its easy, I dont really know much about women and AAS use to be honest or menopause but it still seems like a good idea to me. You may be able to switch to 1x weekly enan injections as she will probably get tired of the prop, but I'd bet it does have the desired effect. May as well make her lift and diet as well lol


----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> subbed for updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is to old to lift. Probably would break a hip.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 27, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's no cycle.  I haven't done a cycle in years.  Cycles are for pussies who are afraid to stay on.  When I come off, it's 400mg test E/wk till it's time to blast again.  But, here's the protocol:  25mg e3d forever or until I decide to dump her for someone else.  How's that sound?
> 
> Sassy, got any pics?  You know the kind we like to see in the CT?



What is the CT?

Think you're just being a douche now. Has your wife done any of her own research - not just into steroid use but this question in general? Its fine if you want to joke or be cavalier w/ your own body, but when its someone else's, who isn't test-dominant, it might be good to be a little more serious and informed about it. I'm still telling you that's a hypertrophy cycle and she might want to make sure her diet & training are in order so she doesn't just get thicker. I would also recommend including acidophilus / probiotic as both menopause and anabolics on their own promote yeast infections. Together probably even more.

Best of luck with that.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm using prop cause that's what I'm taking and I have to pin meself ED anyhaio.  I'll prolly just drop her down to 20mg E3D since we're not going for a BB comp here, just better/moar intense organisms in bed.  So, what's your protocol sassy?  Has it increased the size of your clit or deepened your voice any?  GYCH!


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 28, 2012)

Dude - you asked for advice, you got some. I'd say this for any female who wants to start self-medicating w/ male hormones. Have some respect for yourself and your body and know wtf you are doing.


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 28, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> IOW, it's a complex issue, so talk to a doc first.  Thanks for such a long rambling non answer.  What I am looking for here is for someone to tell me that it's perfectly fine and she's be a complete nympho afterwards and there will bill be little to no sides if the dose is low enough.  I'm not paying any attention to anyone who says "go see a doc."
> 
> So, here is the deal.  I pinned her with 30mg test prop yesterday.  And, I figure we'll try this for a few weeks and see how it works.



Ok, well here's the answer.  Will there be sides.... YES.  What will those sides be... that is dependent on the person b/c it could be any number of sides clitoral enlargement, acne, hair thickening, hair growth, deepening of voice, etc.  I guess she'll find out the hard way since you decided to just stick her with whatever you have.


----------



## Z499 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Ok, well here's the answer.  Will there be sides.... YES.  What will those sides be... that is dependent on the person b/c it could be any number of sides clitoral enlargement, acne, hair thickening, hair growth, deepening of voice, etc.  I guess she'll find out the hard way since you decided to just stick her with whatever you have.




thats what my wife has from test prop and I LOVE IT.


hey sis you gonna be at the Arnold?


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 30, 2012)

Z499 said:


> hey sis you gonna be at the Arnold?


 
The Arnold is right around the same time as Pan's so I'm not sure if I'll make it next year.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2013)

Sistersteel said:


> Ok, well here's the answer. Will there be sides.... YES. What will those sides be... that is dependent on the person b/c it could be any number of sides clitoral enlargement, acne, hair thickening, hair growth, deepening of voice, etc. I guess she'll find out the hard way since you decided to just stick her with whatever you have.



We've been doing ~25mg E3D for a coupla weeks now and frankly, I can't tell much difference.  We also got a set of 3 graduated cone-shaped butt plugs from a novelty store where you insert a small one in for about 10-15 min, then a larger one in for 10-15 min, then you insert a pretty damn biggie in there for 15-20 min.  By the time she was prepped, I started out on top and then just rammed my junk up there and there was no discomfort at all.  She rubbed herself whilst I pounded her asshole and came like a mf'ker.  It was awesome.  I recommend you try it sometime.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## BB's Dad (Jan 17, 2013)

Simple answer: Yes it works and the side effects are great. 14mg eod. But you need to romance her also from the time you wake up until you go to sleep and she will be plenty wet and the bigger clit will help her get off.


The great thing about TRT is the cycle never ends.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 18, 2013)

I think after I read through 5 of the replies i knew my advice would be if your not going to see a dr. then go get some blood work done. I have NO clue what female hormones should be like, but I know females do produce test in their overies so if she is low on that then sure it is an option, but what is standard test levels for a girl i mean it cant be that high at all. Pinning her with 20 mg e3d maybe to much. If your not going to take her to see a dr or that is out of the questions because I do not know your personal life so I wont jump to conclusions why not just order her a bottle of legit primo. Spend the good money on it though, so you know its real primo. Girls don't need much and that should help, or even just taking 5mg of var. 

I have two friends that are girls and both wanted to get nice size, got them on low primo first cycle and they loved it. One could not stop humping the other.. (lesbians) Others sex drive went down actually so we kicked in 5mg of var and now shes a sex fiend. 

The other girl made the commitment though a year later to get into powerlifting (this chick was 90lbs squating the bar when i meet her) shes now 120 and going for a 200 squat at a crossfit contest. Well she decieded to go on 10mg of dbol for 5 weeks. Not the best thing for girls and warned her about sides. Her voice changed a bit and clit is ULTRA sensitive she said. But she said she is willing to take the risk and they all ready have kids. 

Long story short if your not going to see a Dr. why not put her on aas that is better for a female? Sorry i like telling stories.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^ good advices


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We've been doing ~25mg E3D for a coupla weeks now and frankly, I can't tell much difference.  We also got a set of 3 graduated cone-shaped butt plugs from a novelty store where you insert a small one in for about 10-15 min, then a larger one in for 10-15 min, then you insert a pretty damn biggie in there for 15-20 min.  By the time she was prepped, I started out on top and then just rammed my junk up there and there was no discomfort at all.  She rubbed herself whilst I pounded her asshole and came like a mf'ker.  It was awesome.  I recommend you try it sometime.



I am amused that after taking some test she was up for taking it like a man. If this is the secret to getting anal I can see test sales going through the roof. Test P for "pillowbiter".


----------



## SheriV (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd reach for a topical progesterone well before I'd reach for the prop in this instance
its available otc and the first hormone to plummet during menopause...but really I'd see a bio identical dr to have a panel done
hell...you could be looking at thyroid issues 

I've done 20mg test p E3D and I last three weeks on it (was a libido trial on my end...shits in my head though/not my hormones)
I got horrific cystic acne EVERYWHERE


----------



## jwws9999 (Apr 7, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'd reach for a topical progesterone well before I'd reach for the prop in this instance
> its available otc and the first hormone to plummet during menopause...but really I'd see a bio identical dr to have a panel done
> hell...you could be looking at thyroid issues
> 
> ...



I'm glad you posted actual results, though it sounds like your dosage was way to high. Things are way to judgmental in regards to woman and testosterone ie too many people comment on things they know nothing about. My wife is on an hrt protocol through a doctor ( her test levels were zero, she's in menopause) of 20 mg test cyp injected sq every 7 days. this has improved her quality of life more than you can imagine, with almost no side effects. So as I keep saying, it's important to hear from people who have actually used it. also it's extremely important to get blood work to know what your levels are


----------



## SheriV (Apr 7, 2013)

thats excellent to hear that its worked so well for her

my test levels were in the normal range...but low for me so I gave it a go
my progest on the other hand was in a wild downward spiral with my thyroid
adding progesterone made a big diff for both my test and thyroid numbers...test got back to elevated numbers (which is normal for me) and I was able to lower my thyroid dose considerably
I also ran a successful experiment with lowering phyto-estrogens in my body..another area all people not just women should look into

I think people are too judgemental about test for women...and a sadly overlooked avenue


----------



## jwws9999 (Apr 7, 2013)

that's great, I'm glad it's worked out so well for you. and you did it the right way by monitoring your blood work



SheriV said:


> thats excellent to hear that its worked so well for her
> 
> my test levels were in the normal range...but low for me so I gave it a go
> my progest on the other hand was in a wild downward spiral with my thyroid
> ...


----------



## old_man (Apr 28, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> We've been doing ~25mg E3D for a coupla weeks now and frankly, I can't tell much difference. We also got a set of 3 graduated cone-shaped butt plugs from a novelty store where you insert a small one in for about 10-15 min, then a larger one in for 10-15 min, then you insert a pretty damn biggie in there for 15-20 min. By the time she was prepped, I started out on top and then just rammed my junk up there and there was no discomfort at all. She rubbed herself whilst I pounded her asshole and came like a mf'ker. It was awesome. I recommend you try it sometime.


Well that part sounds ok but you also said you can't tell much difference after a couple of weeks. But now that she's been on the protocol a longer while, how are the results and how is she doing with the sides?


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dont they specifically make a testosterone gel for women to put under their tongues? Its like 3mg or something and they just do it every day. Its what they give women who have Perimenopause and are out of their mind psycho from their hormones. I bet it would skyrocket her libido. You dont need much. And a doctor may prescribe it.


----------



## whitegato777 (Jul 1, 2013)

Deffinatly take her to a liberal  hormone replacement doc that deals with Bio identical hormones.she should be on a progesterone and estrogen cream also. Susan summers has many books on the subject and has references to find docs in the back of her books.


----------

